# Help me name my new hairless girl!



## mazzola (Jan 4, 2012)

Here she is with my other two babies Mazzy and Zola

PS anyone who saw my older posts about not knowing if Mazzy is pregnant or about their respiratory infections:
The vet is unsure if Mazzy is pregnant, I'll know in about a week. I'm thinking she's just chubby. She was 157g and Zola was 127g. The vet felt lumps but said it could just be stool.
I have them all on two medications for their URIs and haven't even heard a sneeze 

Anyway, help me name my lady! I'm thinking something cute and feminine. I like the name Daisy but that's all I could come up with.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, you have one with a name beginning with a letter in the middle of the alphabet, and another with the ending. 
How 'bout an A name?

how about Allie, Ayla or Ayesha? (which means Youngest Child, since shes' the newest )


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm quite terrible with thinking of names but I like most of the names on this site: http://www.babyhold.com/babynames/Ideas/Feminine_Baby_Names_for_Girls/

Regardless of the name, she is one beautiful girl!


----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

How about Brielle?  Also, I love your cube! Did you make that?


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

She is awesome cute. Aggie.


----------



## mazzola (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you all  That site is very helpful as are the name suggestions!
I did not make the cube. A lovely lady on another website made it


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

She looks like an Anabelle to me. I like the twinkle in her eye.

(BTW, Mazzy's expression in that photo is making me swoon.)


----------



## HeyItsMeg (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree Brielle is an adorable name!


----------



## mazzola (Jan 4, 2012)

BigBen said:


> She looks like an Anabelle to me. I like the twinkle in her eye.
> 
> (BTW, Mazzy's expression in that photo is making me swoon.)


Mazzy is almost always making that expression. I can't stand it!
I like Anabelle, it's sweet


----------

